# Family sponsored visa 489



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

hie.... l phoned DIAC today enquiring why l still had not been allocated a case officer. to my surprise l was told that l had already been allocated a case officer, on the 29th of Aug 2013..... its 12 days now since the allocation but l have not heard from him/her......


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Thats not a problem. They dont contact you just to let you know or chat. They will only be in touch if and when they need something from you. If you prepared a good application that may only be when they want medicals and PCC.


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

thank you very much. l lodged my application with all the documents required, thus the medicals and the pcc...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

nice here that. what is ur occupation code ?


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> nice here that. what is ur occupation code ?




my code is 233111 chemical engineer


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Antho said:


> my code is 233111 chemical engineer


Hi antho,

We have the same occupational code. Are you family sponsored?
Hope you could share your timelines. 

Thanks


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Hi antho,
> 
> We have the same occupational code. Are you family sponsored?
> Hope you could share your timelines.
> ...



Yes la m family sponsored, my bro is sponsoring....

E0I was submitted early January; invitation 01/07/2013;lodged 04/07/2013; CO allocated 29/08/2013


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Antho said:


> Yes la m family sponsored, my bro is sponsoring....
> 
> E0I was submitted early January; invitation 01/07/2013;lodged 04/07/2013; CO allocated 29/08/2013


oh you have got 7 months to get EOI, thats why ppl are saying 489 is slow?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> oh you have got 7 months to get EOI, thats why ppl are saying 489 is slow?


oh rather occupation ceiling had been reached


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Antho said:


> Yes la m family sponsored, my bro is sponsoring....
> 
> E0I was submitted early January; invitation 01/07/2013;lodged 04/07/2013; CO allocated 29/08/2013


Wow we almost have the same timelines! I also applied EOI last January even limit has reached for Chemical Engineers. I havent been contacted by CO though...


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> oh rather occupation ceiling had been reached


hie... you are right, its nothing to do with slowness, its just that the nominated occupation had reached its ceiling and thus they could not make anymore invites. the other thing is that........, if you noticed on 1 July 2013 there was quite a number of invites, its like they put all invites on hold waiting for the ushering of the new visa fees, so that we would meet the visa fee hikes, to their advantage. that is the game


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Wow we almost have the same timelines! I also applied EOI last January even limit has reached for Chemical Engineers. I havent been contacted by CO though...



thats exactly whats happening with me, the CO has not contacted me either..... l only found out recently(yesterday) after calling DIAC customer care, that l had long been given a CO....Interestingly he/she has never contacted me.....


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

what you guys think about this development ?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> what you guys think about this development ?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html




to me that does not make any sense, what can be put on hold is invites on the EOI if an occupation ceiling has been reached.....


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Antho said:


> to me that does not make any sense, what can be put on hold is invites on the EOI if an occupation ceiling has been reached.....


Agree. This cant be true for applicants awaiting their grants as their slot has been already counted. I believe the member who posted that thread has already been granted her 489 visa. Seems CO overlooked it.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

is there any one got invitation after august under 489FS category?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

people except IT occupation r invited through 489, engineering occupation r invited in same day, I saw the case..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

for IT at least should have 65+


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

shoud be 65,, but currently all 60 poitns r on hold through 489, even thou it depends on region to region....currently all IT occupation r in black list.. One of my frnd got invited in just 2 hours, his occupation is electrical engineer...without supplying experience. based on just indian local collegen graduation


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Agree. This cant be true for applicants awaiting their grants as their slot has been already counted. I believe the member who posted that thread has already been granted her 489 visa. Seems CO overlooked it.




Hie Fellow Engineer...... What are the job prospects for chemical engineer.... Do you have a job offer already?


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Antho said:


> thats exactly whats happening with me, the CO has not contacted me either..... l only found out recently(yesterday) after calling DIAC customer care, that l had long been given a CO....Interestingly he/she has never contacted me.....


Have u asked DIAC about the name and contact info of ur CO...?
So you have got CO after almost 2 months....
Means I must be getting CO in October.. as i lodged on 21st aug...


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Varun1 said:


> Have u asked DIAC about the name and contact info of ur CO...?
> So you have got CO after almost 2 months....
> Means I must be getting CO in October.. as i lodged on 21st aug...


Hi varun,

U and I almost lodged the application at the same time. I applied on 16th August. 489 family sponsor, job code 263111.. Please update me if u get any update from ur CO.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi varun,
> 
> U and I almost lodged the application at the same time. I applied on 16th August. 489 family sponsor, job code 263111.. Please update me if u get any update from ur CO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sure Abdul,

But I have not been allocated CO....
You got your CO?


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Have u asked DIAC about the name and contact info of ur CO...?
> So you have got CO after almost 2 months....
> Means I must be getting CO in October.. as i lodged on 21st aug...




the operator l spoke to was reluctant in giving me info about the CO... he said the CO will contact me between 2-3weeks from allocation date...

My allocation was exactly 8 weeks from my lodgement.....hoping to be granted my visa soon, its been a long wait..... 

remember it varies, its within 5 and 8 weeks, thus you can be granted earlier... All the best


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Antho said:


> the operator l spoke to was reluctant in giving me info about the CO... he said the CO will contact me between 2-3weeks from allocation date...
> 
> My allocation was exactly 8 weeks from my lodgement.....hoping to be granted my visa soon, its been a long wait.....
> 
> remember it varies, its within 5 and 8 weeks, thus you can be granted earlier... All the best


Hoping for the best is what we can do...
Have you uploaded your medicals and PCC also.?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Antho said:


> thank you very much. l lodged my application with all the documents required, thus the medicals and the pcc...


Hi Antho,

I lodged my application and receiced TRN (Transaction Reference Number ).
My consultant said to me, need to wait for Case Officer to active my TRN. Is he correct? Please let me know? 

thanks,

Chin


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Antho,
> 
> I lodged my application and receiced TRN (Transaction Reference Number ).
> My consultant said to me, need to wait for Case Officer to active my TRN. Is he correct? Please let me know?
> ...



Not exactly right..... do you have a password......once you have received the TRN you can now check your online application on the following link

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


You need TRN and your password


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Hoping for the best is what we can do...
> Have you uploaded your medicals and PCC also.?




The clinic l went to send the medicals directly to Global Health just a few days after lodging my application, PCC uploaded as well


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Antho,

Any news from your CO?


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Hello Antho,
> 
> Any news from your CO?



Hie How are you. Still no news from the CO....


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone inform me about family sponsor visa 489 for WA.
What requirements does sponsor has to fulfil?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

rps said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone inform me about family sponsor visa 489 for WA.
> What requirements does sponsor has to fulfil?


live at WA with pr


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

ccham said:


> live at WA with pr


Hi Ccham,
Does it matter if sponsor have full time job or no?
and also does the applicant's occupation matter in 489 ?
Does it needs to be in sch 1 and 2 of state?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

rps said:


> Hi Ccham,
> Does it matter if sponsor have full time job or no?
> and also does the applicant's occupation matter in 489 ?
> Does it needs to be in sch 1 and 2 of state?


if sponsor has pr then his job should't be a problem
applicant's occupation should be in SOL
there is no connection with state and 489FF visa


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

ccham said:


> if sponsor has pr then his job should't be a problem
> applicant's occupation should be in SOL
> there is no connection with state and 489FF visa


Thanks ccham for your prompt reply..
what if the occupation is on CSOL instead of SOL . Also not in that specific state.
For example applying for 225113 (marketing Specialist) family sponsored in WA. where as 225113 is not in WA occupation list both ( on and off list)


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

*Visa grant 489 fs*

people thank you very much for the support and contribution...l have been granted my visa 26-09-13................ its unbelievable...making arrangements to fly into Aussie soonest...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Antho said:


> people thank you very much for the support and contribution...l have been granted my visa 26-09-13................ its unbelievable...making arrangements to fly into Aussie soonest...


haha! Congratulations mate ! good for you!


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

thank you so much. Praying you get a grant soon as well....


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Antho said:


> thank you so much. Praying you get a grant soon as well....


congratz mate. party time :lalala:


----------



## serrafina (Jul 29, 2013)

Antho said:


> thank you so much. Praying you get a grant soon as well....


Congrats Antho! I believe we almost have the same timelines... Hope to get updates on my application too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Antho said:


> people thank you very much for the support and contribution...l have been granted my visa 26-09-13................ its unbelievable...making arrangements to fly into Aussie soonest...


cngratzzz antho  Party hard and all the best


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Antho said:


> people thank you very much for the support and contribution...l have been granted my visa 26-09-13................ its unbelievable...making arrangements to fly into Aussie soonest...


O thats great news Antho....
Happy for you...

Had you uploaded form 80 also during your visa application... ?
Or CO asked you for that..


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Congrats Antho! I believe we almost have the same timelines... Hope to get updates on my application too :fingerscrossed:




Thank you fellow engineer....sure keep fingers crossed, very soon it will be granted....


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> O thats great news Antho....
> Happy for you...
> 
> Had you uploaded form 80 also during your visa application... ?
> Or CO asked you for that..


Thank you.... l front loaded every document including Form 80.... was never contacted by the CO, l just got a direct grant....


All the best


----------



## Antho (Sep 10, 2013)

kmann said:


> cngratzzz antho  Party hard and all the best


Sure its party time.... thank you so much


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Antho said:


> Thank you.... l front loaded every document including Form 80.... was never contacted by the CO, l just got a direct grant....
> 
> 
> All the best


I also want to upload my PCC and form 80 but not being able to.
because the link shows that i have uploaded maximum number of files.

How can I send my PCC and form 80 now?

Please clarify


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> I also want to upload my PCC and form 80 but not being able to.
> because the link shows that i have uploaded maximum number of files.
> 
> How can I send my PCC and form 80 now?
> ...


Also clarify about the method of filling the form 80.... whether with pen or filling the form itself on PC and then scan it?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

serrafina said:


> Congrats Antho! I believe we almost have the same timelines... Hope to get updates on my application too :fingerscrossed:


hey..you must have got CO..find my timeline..same as you..even occupation code too..call to DIAC


----------

